# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Ragip Vajushi

## Brisil

ASGJE NUK NDODHI!

Ne fund te fundit asgje nuk u prish
Asgje nuk u zhduk apo u tjetersua 
Por vec dicka kam deshire ta dish
se ti asnjehere s'me ke kuptuar.

Gjithmone jam perpjekur te ruaj vlerat
Qe duhet te kete njeriu ne jete
Por kjo perpjekje si gjithe te tjerat
Me duket se me doli shterpe.

Keshtu me ndodhi edhe me ty
Qe nuk e beson sado te shprehem
Me shqeteson fakti se nuk e di 
Sec ndien nje dhimbje qe nuk perkthehet!

Ne fund te fundit asgje nuk u prish
Asgje nuk u zhduk apo u tjetersua 
Por vec dicka kam deshire ta dish
se ti asnjehere s'me ke kuptuar!

----------


## Brisil

M'U KUJTOVE TI!

Mbi fytyren tende shi i imet ra
dhe rruga tere balte u mbush ate dite
Ti mbete ne krahet e mi duke pare
Peisazhin e bukur kaltersi dhe drite.

Dhe shiu papritur u kthye ne debore
ne floket e tu mbeti mardhesia
T'i mora ngadale t'i lemova me dore
Ti kishe deshire,qeshje si femija.

Ikem te dy bashke mes shiut e tufanit
ne rrugen e mbushur me uje e me balte
Sa hije te kishin pikat e fustanit
Shndriste fytyra jote porsi yll i zjarrte.

Disa fjale shkembyem,por tani s'me kujtohen
Se era po frynte ashtu si e marre
Po buzeqeshjet tona nuk mund te harrohen
se s'harrohet kurre,dashuria e pare.

----------


## Brisil

Marrë nga libri me poezi "Asgjë nuk ndodhi"

VAJZËS QË MË SHTOI DASHURINË PËR VALËT E DETIT!

O vajzë që në emrin tënd ka hyrë deti
shiko zemrën time mbushur me tallaz
Mbi kuvertë të anijes sodis e buzëqeshi
Valët që godasin bregun me maraz

Si bregu jam unë që pres veç goditje
Ndërsa ti e pashpirtë je si vala e gjatë
Vjen e gëzuar dhe e madhërishme
Veç sa më shikon e ikën me vrap.

O vajzë që në emrin tënd ka hyrë deti
shiko mos pendohesh një ditë nga kjo ikje
Se edhe pa ty i vetëm-s'është bregu
Se vijnë dhe e takojnë valët e dobishme.


Prandaj mos ik kështu e rrëmbyer
Se po ike ti mua më mbyt shkuma
Në qoftëse ti pret erën për t'u kthyer
Atëherë po pres edhe unë,u pa puna.

Mos ik valë e detit nga ky breg i lashtë
Se rëndë më ke lodhur me ato goditje
Në rast se ikën të lutem kthehu prapë
Se edhe unë si bregu ndiej për ty zhuritje.

----------


## Brisil

KUR TË VDES


Kur të vdes u lë një porosi
më vendosni mbi malin më të lartë
Të bjerë mbi mua borë dhe shi
Sepse s'kam dëshirë të mbytem në baltë.

Kur të vdes mos m'i mbyllni sytë
Dua të shikoj si përpiqet njeriu
Të shikoj si hanë e flenë bagëtitë
Të shikoj si fryn me tërbim veriu.

Të shoh e të më shohin të rrënuar
Pa gjak e pa shpirt në trup
Ndoshta nga kjo skenë kanë për t'u gëzuar
E dikush prej tyre do të më shtyjë me sup.

Por dikush patjetër do të ketë mëshirë
Do të përpiqet ndoshta të më mbrojë
Kush e di mund të bërtasë e të ulërijë
E ndoshta me dhe do të më mbulojë.

Kur të vdes më lini derën hapur
Të shikoj fëmijët duke vrapuar
Të ndiej zhurmën e këmbëve të zbathur
T'i shikoj gjithë njerëzit të gëzuar.

Kur të vdes s'do të bëhet hataja
Prandaj në paçi forcë këndoni
Kur të vdes le të qeshë dynjaja
Se jeta vazhdon prapë, më besoni.

----------

Sila (27-10-2013)

----------


## Brisil

PRITJA!


Kaluan shumë stinë
Vijnë shumë të tjera
Ne presim përditë
Ne presim ngahera!

Ne presim një fjalë
Dhe ne zjarr hidhemi
Ne presim një gllënjkë
Që krejtësisht të pihemi

Ne presim me ditë
Ne presim me vite
Pritja na ka plakur
Nga pritja u rrite

Dhe kështu gjithmonë
Presim,presim,presim
Ndoshta kemi lindur
Vetem që të vdesim.

----------


## Brisil

Marrë nga libri me poezi "Asgjë nuk ndodhi"

NËNA

Kur qesh ajo,zemra më çel lule
Dhe balli mbledh yjet e qiellit.

Kur flet ajo,filizat e njomë rriten
Dhe damarët e gjakut thithin fjalët e saj.

Kur bërtet ajo,zambakët ulin kokën
Dhe unë si fajtor rri i heshtur!

Kur qan ajo, lëndinat mbushen me vesë
Dhe e qara e saj rrjedh si gurrat e bjeshkëve!

----------

loneeagle (20-09-2013)

----------


## Brisil

ÇIKLAMINI IM!


Ç'bëhet kështu Çiklamini im?
Ç'bëhet kështu?
Detin e mbuluan dallgë të mëdha
shiko pulëbardhat si zhyten në valë
Ato nuk kanë frikë për asgjë.

Ç'bëhet kështu me ne Çiklamini im?
Kush na i trazoi ndjenjat tona?
Ç'u bë me rrahjet e zemrës?
Shiko në rrugë të qeshurat e njerëzve ziliqarë.
Ç'po bëhet me ne të dy Çiklamini im?

As të bashkuar , as të ndarë
Qëndrojmë si dy statuja.
I dëgjon thashethemet e ngritura?
hiç mos e kij mendjen tek ato
Çiklamini im.

Ti ke të drejtë të jetosh e lirë!
Larg të gjitha kotësive
Edhe larg meje. Çiklamini im!

----------


## Brisil

ATDHEU

Toka yte është djepi im
Bari i livadhit- qerpiku i syrit
Lumenjtë e tu-damarë gjaku
Vesa e mëngjesit-pika djerse
Dwbora e bjeshkës është lëkura ime
Flladi yt është frymë për mua
Gurët e malit është rrashta ime
Qielli i kaltër-çatia ku unë jetoj.

----------


## Brisil

TË DASHUROSH

Të dashurosh do të thotë:
                   Të shikosh në një pikë
Të dashurosh do të thotë:
                   Të kalosh lumin me një hap.
Të dashurosh do të thotë:
                   T'i biesh detit mes për mes pa frikë.
Të dashurosh do të thotë:
                   Të flesh me sy endrre.
Të dashurosh do të thotë:
                   Të zgjohesh me kengë zemre!

----------


## Brisil

I PAFJALI


I miri, i bukuri, i urti,
                               I pafjali
I dashuri,i shtrenjti, engjëlli,
                               I pafjali
I rregullti,i ndershmi,i kudo ndodhuri,
                               I pafjali
Duke heshtur gjithë jetën 
U kthye në një njeri të humbur,
                                I pafjali




Të gjitha poezitë janë marrë nga vëllimi poetik "Asgjë nuk ndodhi" i poetit Ragip Vajushi

----------


## Brisil

E di se kurrë bashkë s'do jemi
E gjith'sesi kam një dëshirë
Ah, sikur edhe një herë të kthehemi,
Aty ku njëri-tjetrit i thamë: "Lamtumirë!"

----------


## Brisil

VENDLINJES



Më hyre në sy, e më mbete në bebe të tij
Përherë e  bukur si drita e diellit
Pa u ndier hyre në kapilarët e gjakut tim
Në damarët e trupit.
E heshtur u fute në skutat e shpirtit
E trazove ndjenjat e mia të sinqerta
Duke më shtuar një det me dashuri.
E shtrenjta ime!
Në zemër thellë paske hyrë
Frymëmarrja jote shton ritmin e saj.
Emri yt bashkuar me timin
Këtë e paskemi të shkruar

----------


## Brisil

LULËKUQJA

E freskët si marsi
E kuqe si gjaku
E pashë tek rritej atje
ku gruri zverdhonte në arë.
Dhe papritur ndjeva
Flladitje flamuri
E këngë në damarë.
Dhe ngrita fort zërin
Në vargjet e këngëve
Mbi to lashë lulëkuqen
Me gjakun e të rënëve!

----------


## Brisil

GJYSHËRIT


Më tregonte gjyshja për jetën e saj
E kujtoj tani e mbushem me mall
Zbathur , të pangrënë, gjithmonë në errësirë
E kaluan jetën gjyshërit e mirë.
Ajo kohë s'është më, është veç një vegim
Më trazon në shpirtë, më ndez një mendim
Gjyshërit na vdiqën, por pas na lanë ne
S'na lanë pasuri, na lanë një muze!
Aty është një mur në shekuj ndërtuar
Dhe ca rrasa guri nga vitet harruar
Kjo është historia, kjo është e verteta
Tek ky mur i vjetër e ka fillimin jeta.

----------


## Brisil

I BESOJ KOHËS


Tani s'i besoj ëndrrës
Se ajo s'është e vërtetë
Tani i besoj pemës së blertë.

I besoj dritës së diellit
Që ngroh tokën e lashtw
I besoj fjalës së shkruar
I besoj çdo gjëje që prek.

Tani s'i besoj më ëndrrës 
As premtimeve boshe
Tani i besoj shiut që lag tokën 
Pranverës që gjelbëron gjithçka. 

I besoj kohës që pasqyron çdo gjë.

----------


## Brisil

GJYSHJA IME

Seç m'u kujtove tani këto çaste
Kur jashtë fryn erë me uturimë 
Dhe emrin tënd hodha mbi vargje
Se ishe për mua gjyshe e mirë.

Jo të gjithë kanë këtë fatin tim
Në prehrin tënd dëgjoja përralla
Me ëndrra flija gjer në agim
Se ti i kishe shoqet e rralla.

At'herë kur ishe s'ta dija vlerën 
Tani që s'je më, të vlerësoj shumë 
Dhe vijnë kujtimet m'a hapin derën 
Por t'a kthej kokën s'mundem as unë.

Të ishim bashkë edhe pak çaste
Ti më e re dhe unë fëmijë
Çfarë po lajthis unë kësaj nate
Askush në botë nuk mund ta dijë.

Dhe si në balada kërkoj të rri
Të fluturoj si dallëndyshe
Të flas me pleq e me të rinj
Të flas për ty e shtrenjta gjyshe .

----------

maark (13-10-2013)

----------


## Brisil

NJERIU QË QESHTE

I thanë :- Ke fituar!
Ai qeshte
I thanë :- Ke mbaruar!
Ai qeshte.
I thanë :- Të humbën shpresat
S'ka ç'të duhet jeta!
Por ai prapë qeshte!
Dhe la një fjalë, të provuar nga jeta.
Me gaz,vetëm me gaz
Trembet e keqja.

----------

shigjeta (15-10-2013)

----------


## Brisil

MJERIMI

Tek po vija rrugës
Rashë nga furra e bukës
Ktheva kokën prapa
Nuk pashë radhë të gjata.

Por në bllok të furrtarit
Shoh një listë me emra
Seç ia dhashë të qarit
Fort më theri zemra.

Dhe veten e pyeta
Disi me dyshime
Ç'po ngjet kështu me ty?
Shqipëria ime?!

----------


## Brisil

*NË FUNDIN E BOTËS*

U shkrinë akujt
Bota po përmbyset
Njerëzit shtyhen si valë të dëshpëruar
Ku do të shkojnë?
Malet janë të ulta për t'i mbajtur
Bota po përmbyset
Njerëzit i luten Zotit
por Zoti nuk është i marrë
Të dëgjojë sot lutjet e tyre....

----------


## Brisil

*FALEMINDERIT!*


Për kohën,kohën që më humbe,-faleminderit
Për buzëqeshjet,të ëmbla që më dhe,-faleminderit
Për fjalët pambarim,për humorin tënd,-faleminderit.
Nga ti kam kujtimet më të bukura
Asnjëherë nuk i kisha imagjinuar
ato rrahje zemre të çakorduara
që ngjasojnë me dashuritë platonike!
Faleminderit!Për shqetësimet që më solle!
Për ëndrrat që më zgjove
Faleminderit,për të gjitha çfarë bëre për mua!
Oh!Ç'të them më shumë se kaq
Ti e kupton por nuk e beson
Që më ktheve në vitet e hershme
At'herë. jo as at'herë nuk jam marrosur si tani
Pas teje....
Pra faleminderit. Nuk e kupton se për çfarë?
Edhe pse u talle me mua,
Me gjitë shpirt të them : Faleminderit!
Nuk dua ta besoj se isha hallkë e një zinxhiri të pafund.
Për çfarëdo që të bëja, nuk mund t'a kthej
borxhin që kam ndaj teje.Ku minutat,orët,ditët
shkruajnë emrin tënd.
E shikon!Sa pak është pra të them Ty,
Faleminderit!

----------

